# What is a good acoustic piano simulator for MIDI?



## nagual (Apr 14, 2020)

So I wonna train piano with my MIDI and the DAW has lots o delays and the free VSTs that I got sound nothing like an actual grand piano.
I downloaded the Eighty Eight Ensembles by Sonivox but the software can not be opened for some unknown reason.
Can y'all suggest some something that I could use for training piano with my MIDI?


----------



## Franklin (Apr 14, 2020)

Pianoteq comes to mind. They also have a trial version. Tak a look and listen at: https://www.modartt.com/


----------



## nagual (Apr 14, 2020)

Franklin said:


> Pianoteq comes to mind. They also have a trial version. Tak a look and listen at: https://www.modartt.com/


it's great. tnx very much


----------



## crandallwarren (Apr 27, 2020)

The free soft piano from Spitfire Labs is pretty great. Definitely a colored sound, but nice for sketching.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2020)

And Sonic Atoms released a free piano yesterday that’s pretty cool. Quite a busy thread here:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/novel-piano-free-piano-library-natural-and-soft.92572/


----------



## AllanH (May 4, 2020)

Nothing "plays better" than Pianoteq, imo. There is some disagreement on how natural it sounds, but to me, it's the best of the many pianos I have. I prefer the Bluetner. Pianoteq is modeled.

Another really good one is Garritan's CFX. That's the best sampled piano I have.


----------

